# Favorite Video Game Music



## Sparky Wilson (Jul 13, 2010)

I dont know if people are big enough nerds like I am(lol) to care about this but does anyone have a favorite sound track or tune? My favorite of all time is the Streets of Rage 2 sound track. Also I love the first Katamari Damacy sound track as well. I have both of those d/l. Also alot of the Mega Man games especially the older ones have some great stuff.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

brings chills down my spine


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

The Mega Man 2 soundtrack. In fact I would like to do a rock/metal type cover version of the whole thing but I lack the necessary guitar skills for the faster parts.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

NotRealName said:


> brings chills down my spine


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

If I love a game, chances are, I love the music too.  The Legend of Zelda series is up there among many others.


----------



## stooge (Jul 9, 2010)

SNES games had the best music. DKC2, A Link to the Past, F-Zero, Mega Man X. All had good tunage.

My favorite is probably this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1Ose7A8P94.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Final Fantasy 6. Not only the best soundtrack ever, it's the best video game ever. Fact.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

I love the Mass Effect soundtrack.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

silentcliche said:


> *Chrono Trigger*. Not only the best soundtrack ever, it's the best video game ever. Fact.


You are correct sir. :yes


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

silentcliche said:


> Final Fantasy 6. Not only the best soundtrack ever, it's the best video game ever. Fact.


QFT

Also - Earthbound


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

danberado said:


> You are correct sir. :yes


Haha. I love Chrono Trigger too but for me, FF6 slightly surpasses it.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

stooge said:


> SNES games had the best music. DKC2, A Link to the Past, F-Zero, Mega Man X. All had good tunage.
> 
> My favorite is probably this one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1Ose7A8P94.


Not only did the final boss fight in Yoshi's Island have great music, but it was just a really cool encounter all around. The look on Baby Bowser's face when he hopped on Yoshi was hilarious.


----------



## Mr_nobody (Jan 30, 2007)

For me, the best RPG soundtrack has to go to either Lufia 2 or Earthbound. There are many games with great music on both the NES and SNES- the Mega Man series and Castlevania are definitely in the top 5. In some cases it seems like the more obscure the game was the better the music was.

Tetris Attack has some really good music:













Donkey Kong Country OST was good too:




 (my fav.)





And of course, Star Fox:









I know there are many more but those are just some of my favorites. I might think of more and add them later on but this will do for now.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Might as well quote what I posted from past threads,lol.


MindOverMood said:


>


and a couple more


----------



## Too Late for Tea (Jun 22, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> The Mega Man 2 soundtrack. In fact I would like to do a rock/metal type cover version of the whole thing but I lack the necessary guitar skills for the faster parts.


:yes I "5th" the Mega Man music...Crash Man's theme is my cell ringtone and makes me smile the rare moments I get to hear it, lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Legend of Mana has some really great music. 
A great soundtrack, and a very underrated gem of a game too.






I was so eager to fight a boss when this track came on. Bring it on!


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

Let me add Bioshock's soundtrack as one of my all time personal faves. Particularly Sander Cohen's Masterpiece- link


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

For me, it would have to be Legend of Zelda- Ocarina of Time.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Odin Sphere is a semi-hidden gem with a wonderful soundtrack. The whole game is absolutely beautiful, check it out if you still play PS2.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> Final Fantasy 6. Not only the best soundtrack ever, it's the best video game ever. Fact.


This, and also FF7. Most memorable game soundtracks ever. I'm always humming tunes from them.


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## feelgoodlost (Jul 14, 2010)

I don't really have a favourite but I love the deus ex soundtrack





and Omikron: The Nomad Soul has music by David Bowie so how can you not love it?





pixeljunk eden music by Baiyon 





pixeljunk shooter music by High Frequency Bandwidth


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I really like the pokemon blue/red song that played before you pressed the start button. It brings back good memories. This one here.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Lately, the Vice City soundtrack, especially this song


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

scooby said:


> I really like the pokemon blue/red song that played before you pressed the start button. It brings back good memories. This one here.


Now I want to play some Pokemon! :teeth


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Now I want to play some Pokemon! :teeth


download an emulator and play it for free :boogie


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Just about all the music from Earthbound and Mother 3.
As pathetic as it may sound, quite a few of the songs even make me cry. 




:cry
So many memories...


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I think Batman for NES will always have my top video game music spot.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

From the game 'Gitaroo man'.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


> I think Batman for NES will always have my top video game music spot.


I agree. Great sountrack. This game was actually my favorite Batman game until Arkham Asylum came out of nowhere to dethrone it.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

tony hawks pro skaer 2 soundtrack,reminds me of old times!


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh god, it's so much better than the Sims 3 theme song.






Also, this:





...and the whole Neverhood soundtrack.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

There's so much great music in the Earthworm Jim series, I don't know where to begin. But, for the sake of brevity:


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

Republic: The Revolution, Demigod, the Hitman series, Shenmue, Shadow of Colossus, the Silent Hill series, Myst III and Myst IV are in my all-time favorite game soundtrack/score list among a few others.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

I love video game music. Is that such a strange thing to say? I wonder why some people think it's weird. There's music of almost every genre found in video games.

Some of my favorite video game music is the music that's been taken from a game and is transformed, enhanced, or transcribed in some way. Is it still video game music? 

Here are some examples:


----------



## xymic (Jul 10, 2010)

I think Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 has one of the best soundtracks I've heard in video games:


```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxJ75Nla-tU
```
It gets you pumped up whenever you listen to it...or it might just be me :blank


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's another great piece of Earthworm Jim music. This is the evil Professor Monkey-for-a-Head's theme, and is, in fact, the unofficial theme song of mad scientists the world over.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

For now i'm going to say Silent Hill 2.The music in that game is just absolutely perfect for the environments your put into, it literally wouldn't be the same game without it.


----------



## Akorahil (Jul 20, 2010)

Gonna have to agree with the people who said Final Fantasy 6 and 7. I'm also a fan of the music in FF8 as well. Also this:




Truly an amazing game definately one of my all time favorites.


----------



## feelgoodlost (Jul 14, 2010)

chosen_one said:


> Akira Yamaoka is amazing.


I agree.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Final Fantasy music is amazing to listen to, so soothing.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh man, my childhood...


----------



## FaintOfHearts (Sep 13, 2009)

Evil Zone soundtrack. Old game and nearly no one has heard of it but I spent months looking for a working link for the music. As for well known games, Ive grown attached to Assassins Creed II, even though I haven't played it yet.


----------



## grandville (Mar 7, 2010)

Gotta agree with Earthbound...


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## miguzi (May 27, 2010)

I have to say the ocarina of time, gerudo valley theme. anybody agree??


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I liked Fifa soundtracks up until Fifa 07.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

I've just finished Kingdom Hearts: Birth by sleep so now I can stop gaming and get on with the rest of my... existance :blank haha...
Anyways, it's worth getting for all you kingdom hearts fans.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

This song is good and I also like the video that someone made to go with it.


----------



## P312 (Apr 17, 2010)

Donkey Kong Country, Super Mario World, Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past, Super Metroid, Star Fox, Chrono Trigger, Megaman X. Most of them are really good, but I like that music so much cause it reminds me of good times (and being so damn good games).


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

Jazz Jackrabbit 2 has a lot of great music.
















edit: ahhh the coding messed up. Have some URLs instead. ;_;

edit2: Oh, how could I forget Quake 2?






Sonic Mayhem did good.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

This is my favorite video game music at the moment but I still love the classics.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

The most ferociously craven alien race ever conceived. They build their spaceships with the weapons naturally facing behind them, knowing full well they'll only be used while fleeing.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Tetris. Surprised no one mentioned it yet:b





A modified version but improved in my opinion 





Original track


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Apotheosis said:


> This song is good and I also like the video that someone made to go with it.


As far as I'm concerned, this is the real "Still Alive":


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Belshazzar said:


> As far as I'm concerned, this is the real "Still Alive":


Above both of those I prefer the version by Solitary Experiments. Unfortunately, that one has no relation to video games.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

The iconic Super Mario Brothers theme song. Yes, I am that old. :lol


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

^Spyro! I can't listen to it right now, but all of Spyro's music always leaves me with a great sense of nostalgia


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

alte said:


> Tetris. Surprised no one mentioned it yet:b
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

"aliens arrive, world peace achieved. aliens introduce techo music" :lol
love this version as well! Thanks for posting


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

I forgot how much I loved this song.


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

Halo and Ace Combat franchises

Here is a video i made at my youtube that features a piece from Ace Combat 5.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Incoming megapost:


























































































































































































































































































There are tons more, but I can't remember them at the moment.

I am _such_ a nerd.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

8)


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

That was huge


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

Silent Hill series..I think this was my favorite track:






Tekken series specially the older ones:











This is Sooooo badass..lol






Soul Edge/Blade/Calibur series specially the older ones:






My favorite track in the whole series:






Killer instinct:
















My favorite intro ever:






My favorite end theme ever:






Ahhh..good memories..back when games used to be fun and had taste.. :sigh


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

This music rocks implausibly hard:


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

papaSmurf said:


> This music rocks implausibly hard:


I had never heard of this game but that music is awesome.


----------



## Twice on Time (Dec 31, 2009)

Shadow of the Colossus. the OST is absolutely incredible.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Twice on Time said:


> Shadow of the Colossus. the OST is absolutely incredible.


----------



## xxkaijuxx (Oct 6, 2010)

I love the OS's to the Silent Hill games






The sounds in the games are awesomely creepy as well


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

^^ Agree with Silent Hill.

Gotta go with my favorite game, Resident Evil 2.


----------

